# Chevy Cruze Production Halt Continues Due To Supply Shortage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Problems with a parts supplier have caused the GM assembly plant of the Chevrolet Cruze and its identical brother, Buick Verano, to experiences stoppages in the past 3 weeks, one of which was a one-week planned shutdown and another one that wasn't planned at all.

According to GM spokesman Tom Mock, GM's Lordtown, Ohio assembly plant are currently working hard to solve the issue but will not predict when Cruze and Verano production will resume. Unlike the Cruze, however, GM spokeswoman Kim Carpenter confirmed that Buick Veranos are still made at its Orion assembly plant in suburban Detroit dispute an adjustment in model mix.

Since it's September 2010 launch, Chevrolet's compact sedan has become GM's top-selling car, accounting for 215,057 U.S. sales this year through November. This also earned the Cruze its #2 position in the compact market, behind 219,250 units of Toyota Corolla and Matrix sold.

While GM hasn't commented on the parts that are causing the production stoppage, sources revealed that a shortage of struts and suspension components are to blame.

More: *Chevy Cruze Production Halt Continues Due To Supply Shortage* on Autoguide.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...anybody know for sure if they're back to making Cruzes again at Lordstown?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...anybody know for sure if they're back to making Cruzes again at Lordstown?


Mine is scheduled into production tomorrow. If it does, guess I'll get an update.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Mine is scheduled into production tomorrow. If it does, guess I'll get an update.


Good luck to you, mine was scheduled for production last week and I didn't hear a thing. I am assuming that they have been closed for 3 weeks with the parts issue and the holidays. **** of a time for me to order one.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

TwelveCruze said:


> Good luck to you, mine was scheduled for production last week and I didn't hear a thing. I am assuming that they have been closed for 3 weeks with the parts issue and the holidays. **** of a time for me to order one.


Not a good sign. No update yet on the site.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't believe this shut down. Good thing there were plenty of Cruzes on the ground when production stopped. Management at Lordstown should be raising unholy ****. I suppose if it was going to happen, this is the best time of the year for it.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Gritts said:


> I can't believe this shut down. Good thing _*there were plenty of Cruzes on the ground*_ when production stopped. Management at Lordstown should be raising unholy ****. I suppose if it was going to happen, this is the best time of the year for it.


EXACTLY! Cruze production has remained stopped regardless of supplier concerns in order to reduce the supply of vehicles on the ground. Cruze supply had reach an all time high in November, the production halt allows them to return stock levels to more acceptable range


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so the overseas strut vendor is just the GM "*fall guy*" for the Cruze and Verano "production halt" (wink,wink)!?!


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, the Cruze stocks were soaring past 70days worth of vehicles, they had been down around mid 30s. Anything over 60 is considered too high.


----------

